

NAND Storage at DRAM speeds. 800Mp/s - ivankirigin
http://www.fusionio.com/demo.html

======
latoga
this has some interesting applications in the vertical market of photography.
I wrote some initial thoughts on this last week:
[http://latogaphoto.blogspot.com/2007/10/future-of-local-
phot...](http://latogaphoto.blogspot.com/2007/10/future-of-local-photo-
storage.html)

------
wmf
It's more like 1/10 of DRAM speed, which is still awesome.

